# Perfect RDA on an iStick 30w



## Jakey (9/2/15)

Hi Guys, had another similar post last week, but didnt get a clear answer. any idea which rda would work great on my 30w iStick and with what build? Magma, plume veil...... im so sure i should be able to get a good fit for this device. anybody with experience with this specific device please help.....


----------



## gripen (9/2/15)

@Jakey the plume veil is a owesome rda,and if the setup is right you will have tons of fun with it.a deul coil build will give you alot of flavor and a very decent vape,so best of both worlds.10 raps with 30g canthal will work like a charm.then you can do a single coil buld,less flavor but a bit more vapor.i don't have enny experience with the magma rda.looking to get one for myself as well.but the plume veil would be owesome and will look owesome as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jakey (9/2/15)

and the 30w istick is good enough?


----------



## gripen (9/2/15)

the 30w istick is more than enough buddy,im running my tugboat clone rda on my m50 mini at 20 watts with a 9 rap 30g canthal duel coil.and it is owesome.not a warm vape nice and cool and clouds and flavor are fantastic

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jakey (9/2/15)

thanks alot bro, will probably go and get one tofday hehe, was gna actually go and get a bigger mod or a mech but this is great news lol.


----------



## gripen (9/2/15)

no problem buddy glad i could help.if you have enny problems just pm me and i will assist you.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jakey (9/2/15)

Dude just got the magma, 28g 9 wraps. Awesome vape on IStick thanks for the advice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gripen (9/2/15)

fantastic buddy glad i could help.im glad you are up and vaping up a storm,i hear thunder and see clouds forming,is that you


----------



## Jakey (9/2/15)

Hell yeh its me, tastiest clouds eva. We gna be drippin frm the skies soon


----------



## gripen (9/2/15)

hahaha ok owesome buddy just wanted to make sure its you haha.now you are in charge of you're own weather


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (9/2/15)

I Would recommend a Hobo RDA or a Magma RDA, I've used both on my iStick 30W, and they both look good and work great.


----------

